# Giant Glory or Specialized Demo?



## meak (Jul 17, 2004)

Question to anyone who ride both of them. Which one is better?
I'm looking to buy new bike (new for me) and I have narrowed my search to those two.
I'm not interesting in your opinion of components or forks, that I can replaced with anything I won to. I need your opinion on bike frame only, which one are better for performance or handling, which one you prefer more?
Please respond.


----------



## ekripper (Sep 16, 2005)

You're gonna need to try and ride both of them to really know. They are both extremely capable bikes and will ride and feel very different. Depends what courses you ride frequently, your riding style and personal preference. You'll likely just get opinions from people who own one of the bikes saying it's the best because they happen to own it, which isn't any help at all. What are some of the characteristics you like in a DH bike? At least we can point you in the right directions with that in mind. I've ridden both but can't give any advice without knowing what you like in a bike.


----------



## brillantesdv (Oct 24, 2007)

Demo comes in red. i like red. red looks fast.


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

The 2010 glory will be a tough ride to beat.


the 2009 and previous glory's are heavy, but if you are a plow type rider, they fit like a glove!


----------



## noparking (Apr 28, 2009)

Glory


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Toyota vs Honda.


They both perform well in different ways. You will be happy with either. They are top of the line, high performance downhill bikes. The defining difference in my eyes is the price, but I doubt that is one of your concerns. But I have a feeling the post above is the kind of answer you are looking for.


----------



## Juicy (Feb 11, 2006)

brillantesdv said:


> Demo comes in red. i like red. red looks fast.


LOL!!!


----------



## ryan_daugherty (Oct 8, 2006)

price point of the 2010 glory is about unbeatable. so go with the demo.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Ive had 5 Demos and rode the newest generation this past summer as well on a few occasion. I had the chance to test ride the new Glory for a day and both bike are EXTREMELY different bikes. I wouldnt exactly say there are like a Honda vs Toyota except maybe for the quality of construction but as far as riding goes,I'd say an F-1 car vs a Corvette would be more fair for the Glory.

Both designed for speed but one was engineered for only one purpose : serious speed. Simply put the Glory is a pure bread race machine.

While the Demo is a very capable and solid bike, it still retain that overall "dead" feel the previous generation had.The rear suspension is far to be on par with the Glory.

Im sure the bike would greatly benefit getting a custom valved rear shock but as is, it cant be compare with the Glory Im affraid.

Trying to preload the bike and it still dives way too much in its travel...I was told it had been improved over the latest generation but to me felt just the same.Its makes it hard to get a good feedback from your rear wheel in the rough stuff.That said its pretty good on square edges and feels very stable on wide open /high speed trails.Unfortunately the lack of traction and the overall feel of the rear suspension is enough for me to take the bike off my wish list.Plus, the Demo still uses a 135mm rear axle while nearly every one else has gone 150mm for a while.

I find it very amusing they supposedly hired Sam Hill to do some RND but they wont even make the production bike with the same rear axle he has on his race bike and as well as a 83 mm BB.Why are they spending money on a DH team then?( My guess would be marketing but I could be wrong on that ;-) )Im running a 73mm BB on my XC bike and that alone would be a deal killer for me on the Demo.You feel so much more planted on a 83mm and truly dont understand why Specialized arent making the production bike with Sam's spec.

Overall the Demo just doent feel like it wants to play, its seems very...generic and blend as if Specialized is trying to produce a bike to please every gravity riders wether they race or simply freeride but it just doesnt fit the bill... My mom used to say ; you always clean and wash your floor first , then you wax it.Trying to do both at the same time simply doesnt give you the same results in the end.:nono: 

There is too much to tell about the Glory really, its simply a great bike for the money. Its fast , nimble, LIGHT,lively ,the rear suspension tracks incredibly well .The bike was slightly over-sprung for my weight and pedals very, very well. I'd be curious to run the bike with a softer spring and see if it stills pedals just as well.

Basically if you want a real , fast racer bike, the Glory is the one to get, its a FUN bike to play with.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

While I like Meastro alot, and don't really have alot of time on the new glory, the geometry does NOT back you up tuumbac. I'm not calling you an idiot, but I've heard the opposite from enough people that I'm dubious of your claims.


----------



## toyotachaos (Sep 6, 2009)

I rode both during the outdoor demo this year. The new lower bottom bracket on the demo can definately be felt in the corners, but other than that it feels the same as demos of the past with extremely supple and active suspension. 
The glory on the therhand, it reminds me almost exactly of the iron horse sundays. It feels very short and flickable, but not nearly as stable as the demo. I would say the glory would be better for very technical moderate speed type riding while the demo shines more in the high speed area.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

William42 said:


> While I like Meastro alot, and don't really have alot of time on the new glory, the geometry does NOT back you up tuumbac. I'm not calling you an idiot, but I've heard the opposite from enough people that I'm dubious of your claims.


Well Ive never said the Glory was the greatest DH bike ever made but comparing the two, I'd still put my money on the Glory in a heart beat.

Yes it is a bit on the steep side, ( especially compare to my Session with a 59 degree HA) That said, it looks worst on paper than it really is when riding it.Im sure if you'd slam the crowns way down you would get something more around 62-isshh.

The Demo on the other hand doesnt feel a lot slacker when you site on it but once you start riding, things gets worst.As I said the bike dive SO much in its travel, it makes it very hard to put your weight on the front wheel.Everytime you preload that rear shock, the HA feels like you're steering a bus, not quite sure how to say this, It feels slacker but a bad slacker if that makes any sense.

Let aside the HA on paper, the geo of the Glory still looks better than the Demo IMO and personally , suspension performances is far more important than geometry.

May I ask you why you why these two bikes? If you have access to other brands,Ive had ZERO problems with my Session in almost a year now and would definitely recommend either the 8 or 88 depending what your budget is...If geometry is a big concern for you, that one is pretty much bang on as far as Im concern...


----------



## mjdthunder (Nov 20, 2007)

I have an 08 demo and am trying to decide 010 glory or 010 demo. I absolutely love my demo but I loath the long wheel base at like 47 and the bb might be a bit too high at 14.5 inches. Does anyone know what the bb is for giant?


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

Plus, the Demo still uses a 135mm rear axle while nearly every one else has gone 150mm for a while.

"I find it very amusing they supposedly hired Sam Hill to do some RND but they wont even make the production bike with the same rear axle he has on his race bike and as well as a 83 mm BB.Why are they spending money on a DH team then?( My guess would be marketing but I could be wrong on that ;-) )Im running a 73mm BB on my XC bike and that alone would be a deal killer for me on the Demo.You feel so much more planted on a 83mm and truly dont understand why Specialized arent making the production bike with Sam's spec."

150mm rear hub goes with a 83mm bb. The 150mm rear hub rear wheel is suppossed to give a wheel extra strength, the 83mm bb is to create a better chain line for the 150 rear hub. If you have a 135mm rear hub you don't need a 83mm bb but a 73mm bb.


----------



## ppp2520 (Jan 28, 2008)

What about V10 vs Glory ? or Driver 8 vs Glory ? vs Intense 951  n thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


----------



## darkzeon (Jun 15, 2006)

ppp2520 said:


> What about V10 vs Glory ? or Driver 8 vs Glory ? vs Intense 951  n thanks for sharing :thumbsup:


Machida Vs Rua = Winner Machida...Oh wait you're talking about bikes, I thought it was a fight card.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I will chime in.

I've never ridden the glory. But I'm sure it probably is similar to the analogy that someone made about it being a ferrari compared to a Demo which would be a Vette.

I have a Demo 7 and am patiently waiting to get my hands on the Demo 8 and tweaking it around a bit with a custom valved rear shock. I feel the "dead" space on the 7 as some people say exists on the 8, it's mainly due to the dhx 5's lack of compression adjust. When I'm riding flowy stuff the bike is fine, big hits too... But braking bumps, and choppy trail make the rear end feel like it's seized up. I feel this is more due to the shock than anything else though. The Demo does have an amazing axle path, medium to large square hits simply disappear under it. I just think that with an improved shock the Demo will really be an animal.


----------



## pinner189 (Oct 21, 2009)

I haven't rode the demo, but have rode the 09 Glory. Besides it being heavier then piss it felt great. Was a real smooth ride. Its heavy, but thats less to worry about breaking.


----------



## dh-glory (Jul 4, 2009)

Glory, i own one and have ridden a Demo and they feel very different. The demo ploughs through travel but the maestro link on the glory keeps the bike riding smooth and efficient. The downside of the 08/09 glory is that it was a ton but it doesnt feel like it . All i gotta say is get a glory!


----------



## blackprophet19 (Apr 18, 2008)

one more for the glory....love mine


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

tuumbaq said:


> Yes it is a bit on the steep side, ( especially compare to my Session with a 59 degree HA) That said, it looks worst on paper than it really is when riding it.Im sure if you'd slam the crowns way down you would get something more around 62-isshh.


Ok I am going to call you an this one unless you are a pro rider you did not have trek make you a 59 degree head angle and very few people could get 62 degrees out of anything. I am so sick of My bike is so super slack I am such a non conformist blah blah blah.

Trek session 8
A Head Angle 65.0° 65.0° 65.0°

Specialized demo 8
Head Tube Angle - Low Setting 64° 64° 64°

Head Tube Angle - High Setting 65° 65° 65

Giant Glory

Head Tube angle - 65° 65.5° 65.5° 65.5°


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

I think it comes down to personal preference..
Glory
Lighter than the Demo(probably one of the lightest dh bikes for '10)
Steeper/higher than Demo (not necessarily a negative, esp. if you don't ride super-steep/tech terrain)

Demo
Low/Slack (BB height is low, you will smack your pedals a lot if you're not used to it, but bike is more at home on steep/tech stuff)
Sticks to the ground(can't comment on the Glory, but rode a '10 demo and it's glued to the ground, if this is what you want, then the Demo is for you)

I think you can't go wrong either way, just comes down to personal preference.. (red/black or silver/blue haha)


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

daisycutter said:


> Plus, the Demo still uses a 135mm rear axle while nearly every one else has gone 150mm for a while.
> 
> "I find it very amusing they supposedly hired Sam Hill to do some RND but they wont even make the production bike with the same rear axle he has on his race bike and as well as a 83 mm BB.Why are they spending money on a DH team then?( My guess would be marketing but I could be wrong on that ;-) )Im running a 73mm BB on my XC bike and that alone would be a deal killer for me on the Demo.You feel so much more planted on a 83mm and truly dont understand why Specialized arent making the production bike with Sam's spec."
> 
> 150mm rear hub goes with a 83mm bb. The 150mm rear hub rear wheel is suppossed to give a wheel extra strength, the 83mm bb is to create a better chain line for the 150 rear hub. If you have a 135mm rear hub you don't need a 83mm bb but a 73mm bb.


Just to get some facts straight here..

Specialized did testing on 135 vs 150.. they decided to keep the 135 as they found the 150 not to be any stiffer. They also run a non-dished 135 rear end, which is a lot stronger than a dished 135 rear end(think about it, rim centered on the hub has got to be stronger than the hub off-center of the rim(like a dished wheel)). Also the way the rear wheel is spaced to makes the chainline work, my buddy runs 83mm cranks with a spacer kit, with no problems.. And Sam/Brendog are both using 135 rear-ends, they were testing the 150 rear ends the beginning of the season.


----------



## divisadero (Mar 19, 2009)

I demo'd the 2010 Glory 0 for 3 runs at Northstar, which obviously isn't enough to form concrete an concrete impression. That said, what I remember most, is how well the Glory cornered. Even with crappy, balding Michelin tires, it inspired confidence in the corners that I don't have on my IH 6Point6. It was also very light.

I also spent 3 days in Whistler on an 09 Demo 8. It felt heavy and sluggish in the corners compared to my IH 6Point6 and my brief experience on the Glory. It didn't exactly pop off of jumps but it was fine on runs like A Line. Where the Demo 8 excelled was plowing down steep techy stuff. I liked but didn't love the Demo 8. 

I'm looking to buy a less expensive DH bike next year (below $4k), and the Glory 1 tops my list. The Trek Session 8 also seems worth a look.


----------



## crohnsy (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't think the OP actually cares about specs of the frame.


Just get the one that won the uci world cup this year....

Get the same bike Sam Hill rides.... Demo 8 ftw

anyone riding Giant was not a factor in the world cup this year.

build for build the Demo will be ~2-3 lbs heavier than an exact built Glory. Not a big deal.

If either of the bikes get the F-1 tag it should be the Demo and not the Glory based purely on race results...

The only thing that matters is what the pros ride..


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

crohnsy said:


> I don't think the OP actually cares about specs of the frame.
> 
> Just get the one that won the uci world cup this year....
> 
> ...


Hahaha...funny...You're joking right?


----------



## crohnsy (Sep 11, 2009)

Are you joking?

reading your post I could determine a couple things.

1 the giant was oversprung as you stated.
2 the specialized was undersprung.
you are blaming poor setup on the excessive diving of the fork and shock. sounds to me you need to tune the suspension a little more.

the demo and glory are two different styles of bike

the glory is more agil and better in tight tech area with a slightly higher bb and steeper HA
It wants to float over things easier very light weight and pop off jump and bumps

The demo is more of a long stable bike better at wide open speeds point and shoot. it's less of a poppy bike where as it prefers to stick to the ground. not to say it cant be jumped but it really likes eating any and all obstacles.

then you have the issue of the glory and boxxer fork. the tapered headtube causes a bit of turning radius problem, not that a dual crown fork has great turning ability but its definitely better with a 40 on there.

Some also find that if they are riding as small a frame as they can and are somewhat lanky compared to the size the rear upper linkage can put some bruises into the backside of your knees. the links are a bit wide. but this seems to be a pretty limited issue and just needs a bit of adjustment to riding style.

Clearly the op doesn't care. he wants the 'best' bike. there is no best bike but there is the Sam Hill World Champion bike. That for sure has some selling factor to it.

Word on the street is they will be releasing a monster green demo 8 frameset soon as well.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

crohnsy said:


> Word on the street is they will be releasing a monster green demo 8 frameset soon as well.


Dude I hope you're wrong because I just ordered the 2010 Demo 8 and would really like the monster green version.


----------



## crohnsy (Sep 11, 2009)

Here is a pic of one from September. My guess is they are going to do the Demo 8 I as a test bike this year and its special paintjob will be the green/black. So most shops won't be able to sell them until September 2010 as part of the test bike program, but some shops will work around that and sell them before that...


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I dunno, the green is pretty slick, but the black/white would be super fly with an all black parts kit and some upgraded suspension and componentry bits.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

crohnsy said:


> Are you joking?
> 
> reading your post I could determine a couple things.
> 
> ...


I was referring to your post about buying a bike based on his wins on the world cups which has NOTHING to do with how it ride.Wow you really are a marketing victim my friend.You are serious then when you say all that matters is what the pros rides.I seriously thought you were joking with this

So according to you the Demo would be a better bike than lets say a Morewood Makulu ( which is arguably one of the greatest DH bike ever made BTW ) simply because Sam Hill was riding one this season ?!?!What if Sam would have crashed 2 more times and finished 4th overall? Then the Demo wouldnt be has good??? Wow, I cant believe this

How can you even pretend to know what was wrong with my set up, if you dont even know me?? Ive OWNED 5 Demos and Im EXTREMELY anal about suspension setups.Ive actually been rebuilding shocks and forks for years now playing with the shims to make a suspension perform better for my style, so as far as the suspension setup goes, I think I know how to tune my bike.

The Demo was NOT under-sprung, and there was nothing wrong with the fork.Its actually been a VERY common trait of the Demos .

Specialized simply haven't addressed that at all , just do a little bit of research and you'll see for yourself.Put a custom valved shock on that thing and it would become a very VERY different bike ( which BTW Sam Hill has on his bike ) bu then again it 'd still feel sluggish ... My last year Demo with a PUSH shock was better than stock but compare to an Iron Sunday , it was like riding on a cow.

That said, I didnt spend DAYS on neither the new Glory or Demo but right off the bat , if I was looking to buy a new RACE bike,the Glory is clearly ahead as far as Im concern.

Just cause Sam Hill is a great racer, that doesnt make his bike a good bike..like AT ALL ?!?! WTF??

This thread is a joke, I was voicing my opinion as I test rode BOTH bikes as well as both bikes predecessor and the Glory is by far a better,more fun bike to play with...better in every ways is you ask me...There's actually nothing I enjoyed about the Demo and was very disappointed to find out it is just the same boring bike it has been for the last few years with a few minor tweaks....sure the Demo feels very stable at high speed, so did the SantaCruz Super 8 at what a **** bike that was...

So just go ahead buddy buy the Demo, it looks awesome , its a solid bike (cant argue with that ) it works and thats what Sam Hill rides...:thumbsup:

Oh and for giantsaam, stop relying on the internet buddy , I measured my Session with an Ipod and with the fork slammed all the way down, it came up to 59 degrees...


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

tuumbaq said:


> Oh and for giantsaam, stop relying on the internet buddy , I measured my Session with an Ipod and with the fork slammed all the way down, it came up to 59 degrees...


Well here at the bike shop we don't measure our headtubes with an ipod and those measurements were directly from the manufacturer.

step 1 Go buy an angle locator from a hardware store
step 2 put your bike on level ground I don't care were you have your crowns
step 3 put angle locator on front of headtube
step 4 insert foot in mouth


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

giantsaam said:


> Well here at the bike shop we don't measure our headtubes with an ipod and those measurements were directly from the manufacturer.
> 
> step 1 Go buy an angle locator from a hardware store
> step 2 put your bike on level ground I don't care were you have your crowns
> ...


Wow, well first of all I too work in a shop and we carry Trek and ( drumrolls ) . . . SPECIALIZED Wouhou !!!! The numbers you can find in the dealersbook are no different than the numbers you can find on the manufacturer wesite :

I said MY SESSION ( has in my very own bike ) has a 59 degrees headangle not THE SESSION and Ive never implied the bike STOCK had such HA...So wether he crowns are slammed down or not ON MINE was irrelevant at that point in this thread...By the way you've actually quoted me on that...lolI was actually mocking the people who base their opinion on what they read on the internet or manufacturer sales tools...not saying trek is lying here but things are always different in the real world....

Do you seriously think anyone on here would be dumb enough to measure their bike head angle on a downslope?

The inclinometer device of the Ipod is far more accurate than any angle locator Ive seen so far in hardware stores BTW.

So why exactly should I be putting a foot in my mouth ?!?!?!

This thread has become poisonous, not surprisingly , this is MTBR after all :

Meak, the Glory has a fairly steep HA but it makes for a super fun bike to ride, not a pro bike , just fun.The Demo on the other hand is a solid bike but I and many other REAL life riders think you can get better for the money.Its seem very generic and not as "refined" as other bikes can be...In one word its a : Specialized 

I recommend you do a search on more serious forums than MTBR or even Dirt Mag or MTB UK, ( Decline mag seem to be bias lately ;-) )

Im done with this thread, so go ahead and flame me if you want !!!!:madmax: :madmax:


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

...


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

...


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

tuumbaq said:


> I said MY SESSION ( has in my very own bike ) has a 59 degrees headangle not THE SESSION and Ive never implied the bike STOCK had such HA...So wether he crowns are slammed down or not ON MINE was irrelevant at that point in this thread...By the way you've actually quoted me on that...lol
> 
> The inclinometer device of the Ipod is far more accurate than any angle locator Ive seen so far in hardware stores BTW.
> 
> ...


What did you exactly do to give your bike a 59 degree head angle? You do realize that jacking your fork up in the crowns to slacken it out like that raises the heat tube AND the bb? So if your 59 degree HA is true, sorry man but it's pretty retarted, you just effectively made a bike that cant do anything in a corner, pedal efficiently, or cycle through its suspension properly. Congratulations.

The iphone angle finder app is generally about 2-4 degrees off. I've researched this pretty extensively with people's bikes and then comparing to multiple and professional grade (read-expensive and incredibly accurate) angle finders and while the iphone is close it's not quite there.

Better bike for the money? Demo is generic? This is coming from a guy who is riding on a Trek? A DH bike that only exists due to the slick graphic laden marketing campaign and the fact that Trek has been too generic to come out with any sort of groundbreaking design up until now. The Session was literally shoved into development because they had nothing adequate before. The Session is FAR from refined, just ask the multiple people that have fallen in love with the paper thin tubing that's prone to denting from pea gravel hitting it. The ABP is Trek's only answer to the Horst Link, instead of making a true independent 4 bar bike they make another version of a 4 bar single pivot that hundreds of other companies have already done... just with a different chainstay pivot location.

I'm not saying that the Demo is the best bike around. But to call it generic is pretty stupid considering the whitebread dh bike you're running. VPP, maestro, DW link and ABP were all created to compete with a horst linkage design. There are positives and negatives to EVERY design out there, and there really will never be one platform that is the best of the best of the best.

So yeah, maybe you should put your foot in your mouth. End rant:thumbsup:

OP- before you buy anything you really need to ride a lot of designs. What works best for one will certainly not work best for another. While everyone's feedback is important to consider, you need to understand that everyone is coming from very opinionated and biased positions based on what they're riding/racing on. Whether you get a Demo or a Glory you wont go wrong as far as a dh bike is concerned, but they are both very different designs and should be bought depending on how you ride and where you ride.


----------



## amrgb (May 7, 2007)

tuumbaq said:


> Oh and for giantsaam, stop relying on the internet buddy , I measured my Session with an Ipod and with the fork slammed all the way down, it came up to 59 degrees...


Wow. Just wow. I wasn't keeping track of who had said what, and I thought this was a fine example of sarcasm.

In the end it turned out to be a iBrain-fart


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

amrgb said:


> Wow. Just wow. I wasn't keeping track of who had said what, and I thought this was a fine example of sarcasm.
> 
> In the end it turned out to be a iBrain-fart


Yes and I did a math and if the fulcrum is the rear wheel you would have to have 320 + or - 10mm travel so a modified motorcycle fork.


----------



## amrgb (May 7, 2007)

He could also be running the frame without a shock. Fully compressed. To keep it low and rad.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

I heard it tracks real good that way and there's no stiction.


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

giantsaam said:


> I heard it tracks real good that way and there's no stiction.


 
hehe


----------



## amrgb (May 7, 2007)

I'm not so sure about the stiction. But it definitely tracks beautifully.


----------



## daisycutter (Sep 18, 2005)

I ordered a Glory complete yesterday.


----------



## captain spaulding (May 7, 2006)

daisycutter said:


> I ordered a Glory complete yesterday.


I ordered a pair of sneakers last night.


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

I lost a piece of string once


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

I rode a 2010 Demo 8 I today and all I can say is that it feels glued to the gorund


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

glory, paralle link!!


----------



## mat_pav (Dec 23, 2006)

Has anyone tried the Glory 2010 on big drops or square hits. How does the shock preform. Any bottom outs? I analyzed the geometry of the frame with LINKAGE. ( compared with DEMO 2010). What do you think?


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

captain spaulding said:


> Just to get some facts straight here..
> 
> Specialized did testing on 135 vs 150.. they decided to keep the 135 as they found the 150 not to be any stiffer. They also run a non-dished 135 rear end, which is a lot stronger than a dished 135 rear end(think about it, rim centered on the hub has got to be stronger than the hub off-center of the rim(like a dished wheel)). Also the way the rear wheel is spaced to makes the chainline work, my buddy runs 83mm cranks with a spacer kit, with no problems.. And Sam/Brendog are both using 135 rear-ends, they were testing the 150 rear ends the beginning of the season.


since when do they not use a dished wheel on the demo?? They run the rear wheel dished 6mm to the brake side, at least up till 09. Did they change it for 2010?


----------



## singletrackin (Oct 15, 2004)

if it makes any difference, giant actually manufactures their bikes and specialized doesn't. do you want a company that makes their own stuff or a company who farms it out?


----------



## crohnsy (Sep 11, 2009)

singletrackin said:


> if it makes any difference, giant actually manufactures their bikes and specialized doesn't. do you want a company that makes their own stuff or a company who farms it out?


Thats not true. Specialized does manufacture their owns bikes, technically. They sold a 49% stake in the company to Merida and Merida has their owns factories so Specialized/Merida make their own bikes.

But really thats a lame argument. Both companies have excellent QC and great warranties.

Santa Cruz doesn't make their own bikes and they have amazing frames produced for them. there's one exmple I'm sure you can fill in the blanks the other great companies who do not own their own factories.


----------



## singletrackin (Oct 15, 2004)

Specialized didn't sell anything, they were taken over for the most part by Merida. So who do think is making the bikes?


----------



## Septentrion (Jan 21, 2006)

Both are made in Taiwan anyway, maybe in the same factory, just like the Session...


----------



## Captain Snakebite (Aug 17, 2004)

daisycutter said:


> I ordered a Glory complete yesterday.


Just got some underwear from target today.


----------



## brickbrick (Jun 23, 2008)

Captain Snakebite said:


> Just got some underwear from target today.


I demo'd that same pair yesterday after a long ride.

You're welcome.


----------



## primefocus (Feb 11, 2007)

brickbrick said:


> I demo'd that same pair yesterday after a long ride.
> 
> You're welcome.


yall just made my day.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Giant bikes are made overseas they don't make their own bikes


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Specialized makes the best bang for the buck. Can be a fun bike or a race bike. 


There are very few companies that make their own bikes. Most of the companies like Trek, Giant, Iron Horse all come out of the same factories. Giant's maestro suspension design is a copy off of the IH dw link.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

buy both. ride them. whichever one you don't like, give to me for free.


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

quickneonrt said:


> Specialized makes the best bang for the buck. Can be a fun bike or a race bike.
> 
> There are very few companies that make their own bikes. Most of the companies like Trek, Giant, Iron Horse all come out of the same factories. Giant's maestro suspension design is a copy off of the IH dw link.


You are sucha dumbas*. Giant is a taiwanese company, so there bikes are actually not made over sea from them. And Giants maestro is deffenately not a copy of dw.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

CountryBoy said:


> You are sucha dumbas*. Giant is a taiwanese company, so there bikes are actually not made over sea from them. And Giants maestro is deffenately not a copy of dw.


that is why Giant was sued by IH. the link is basically the same


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

singletrackin said:


> Specialized didn't sell anything, they were taken over for the most part by Merida. So who do think is making the bikes?


Man oh man, who's arse are you pulling your info from?


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

quickneonrt said:


> that is why Giant was sued by IH. the link is basically the same


Iron Horse wouldn't have sued Giant, dw would have. You just need to shut you mouth.


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok whatever Giant sucks anyway. Very few of them on the EC for a reason and when was the last time a Giant rider was on the podium? Their geometry sucks.


----------



## Agent-Boltron (Jul 3, 2009)

What ever happened to Manning-up and getting a Banshee Morphine?


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Whatever happened to bombing trails on fixie unicycles?


----------



## Memo (Aug 8, 2006)

there's nice history for specialized, but for Giant:

History
Established 1972 in Tachia, Taichung, Giant started as an OEM, manufacturing bicycles to be sold under other company brand names (like Schwinn and Nishiki). In 1986, Giant, under new president Bill Austin, established its own brand of bicycles to compete in the rapidly expanding $200-and-above price range. Today Giant is well-known around the world as a manufacturer of quality bicycles and has sales in over 50 countries, in over 10,000 retail stores. In 2007, its global sales surpassed 5 million bicycles and $820 million USD in global revenues.

[edit] Timeline
1972 - Establishes Giant Manufacturing Co. Ltd. in Taiwan 
1980 - Becomes Taiwan's Largest Bicycle Manufacturer 
1981 - Establishes Giant Sales Company, Taiwan 
1986 - Establishes Giant Europe BV, Netherlands 
1987 - Establishes Giant Bicycle Inc., USA 
1989 - Establishes Giant Company Ltd., Japan 
1991 - Establishes Giant Bicycle Co., Canada, Inc. 
1991 - Establishes Giant Bicycles PTY Ltd., Australia 
1992 - Establishes Giant Co. Ltd., China 
1994 - Goes Public on Taiwan Stock Exchange (TWSE: 9921) 
1996 - Establishes European Factory, Netherlands. 
1997 - Establishes Chuansin Metal Products (Kunshan) Co. Ltd., China 
1998 - Manufactures 2,840,000 bicycles in a single year 
1998 - Acquires 30% share of Hodaka in Japan 
2002 - Manufactures 4,730,000 bicycles in a single year 
2006 - Giant released accessories into the UK such as pumps, little apparel and luggage. 
2007 - Giant becomes the world's largest quality cycle manufacturer


----------



## quickneonrt (Nov 11, 2004)

They sell lots of comfort bikes, doesn't mean they know how to make a dh bike, the STP and their road bikes are nice.


----------



## giantsaam (Dec 10, 2006)

If I am not mistaken giant and merida are the manufacturers of specialized bike


----------



## Intrepidity (Jul 4, 2004)

quickneonrt said:


> since when do they not use a dished wheel on the demo?? They run the rear wheel dished 6mm to the brake side, at least up till 09. Did they change it for 2010?


In reality 6mm further towards the brake side than a regular wheel would equal zero dish on most hubs. The idea is that when the rim is centered relative to the hub shell the wheel will be stronger.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

mat_pav said:


> Has anyone tried the Glory 2010 on big drops or square hits. How does the shock preform. Any bottom outs? I analyzed the geometry of the frame with LINKAGE. ( compared with DEMO 2010). What do you think?


I wont comment as it seems everyone want so make fun f my statement but those charts seem to be backing me up and Im surprise nobody said anything yet...Well Im not really that surprise afterall...


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

quickneonrt said:


> Specialized makes the best bang for the buck. Can be a fun bike or a race bike.
> 
> There are very few companies that make their own bikes. Most of the companies like Trek, Giant, Iron Horse all come out of the same factories. Giant's maestro suspension design is a copy off of the IH dw link.


iron horse is not a company any longer. It went bankrupt. dave weagle did not invent the parallel link. Its been around for centuries. He managed (I'm not sure how) to patent a specific area of antisquat with the links arranged a very particular way. The giant's links are similar, but different enough that it yeilds a very different ride.

But you are right, few companies make their own bikes. Giant is one of the few that makes their own. They also make everybody elses bikes for them. Giant has the best manufacturing setup for bicycles probably in the world. You want a quality bike? have giant make it for you to your desired tollerances and geometry specs etc. Guess where trek and specialized have their bikes built?

In short, you are a complete fycking idiot, but successful troll, so I guess you're winning at the internet.


----------



## Memo (Aug 8, 2006)

William42 said:


> iron horse is not a company any longer. It went bankrupt. dave weagle did not invent the parallel link. Its been around for centuries. He managed (I'm not sure how) to patent a specific area of antisquat with the links arranged a very particular way. The giant's links are similar, but different enough that it yeilds a very different ride.
> 
> But you are right, few companies make their own bikes. Giant is one of the few that makes their own. They also make everybody elses bikes for them. Giant has the best manufacturing setup for bicycles probably in the world. You want a quality bike? have giant make it for you to your desired tollerances and geometry specs etc. Guess where trek and specialized have their bikes built?
> 
> In short, you are a complete fycking idiot, but successful troll, so I guess you're winning at the internet.


That`s right giant is suppose to be the world biggest bike manufacturing company....they even make their own carbon fabrics and developed it`s resin....that`s bad for IH..and good to any other brand making bikes thru giant..congratulations for them


----------



## bighitboy (May 16, 2004)

Please delete this thread for the sake of mankind.


----------

